# cost of living



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm purchasing a property near Lliria Valencia. I don't have a mortgage but I'm trying to plan how much I need to transfer for living costs, I want to transfer money in blocks rather than monthly so I can get the better transfer rate. I don't plan on eating out every day... could anyone give me an idea of how much I should budget each month. I know my house running cost like insurance, rates, etc Any advice would be helpful :]


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

joannadawns said:


> Hi everyone, I'm purchasing a property near Lliria Valencia. I don't have a mortgage but I'm trying to plan how much I need to transfer for living costs, I want to transfer money in blocks rather than monthly so I can get the better transfer rate. I don't plan on eating out every day... could anyone give me an idea of how much I should budget each month. I know my house running cost like insurance, rates, etc Any advice would be helpful :]


You are, I’m afraid going to get a different answer from everyone on here, this topic is very subjective. When we moved here we simply based everything on like for like that way you won’t get any scares


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I agree with megsmum and base everything on like for like. Having said that, I've found food and most everyday items slightly cheaper. Those little savings allow you to buy that extra bottle of wine for the balcony

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Depends on your tastes and habits of course, but I average about €500 a month for food, clothes, sundries and going out for drinks/tapas two or three times a week.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Depends on your tastes and habits of course, but I average about €500 a month for food, clothes, sundries and going out for drinks/tapas two or three times a week.


Ive worked on the same as well.

We haven't made the move permanent as yet but looking at our costs (others will vary)

Taking into account we don't have rent/mortgage to pay Im looking at less than €1000 a month for the 2 of us. But will be taking €1200 a month from my savings and will make transfers every 3 months or so to capitalise on the exchange rates. 

And Im basing the figure above at 1 to 1.

Here in the Uk I need around £1800 a month to cover all our outgoings (before rent) for the 3 of us, as we live in a high council tax area. I drive a classic sports car with low MPG and high tax, which won't be coming to spain with us.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't forget repairs and renewals if in for the long term. Just had a few things done on my car brake pads etc £590. Household appliances etc. have a habit of packing up if you are running low on cash.


----------



## vikingred (Jan 5, 2019)

Like yourself, we have no mortgage and initially have spend a few thousand euros just updating our new home.

We have fairly decent savings but feel we can live comfortably on 1000 euros per month.

Things like a car we bought outright, local rates etc, we just pay in full at beginning of each year or when due and these costs are around 700 euros for the year. Private health insurance too..

Electricity and water costs combined are around 120 euros per month maximum.

Food IS cheap if you shop smart, and salads, fruit and veggies etc cost very little. We are 2 people and average about 80 euros a week for all our food needs and that includes many bottles of very nice but cheap Spanish wine and gin.

Some months you spend very little and others a bit more but 1000 euros per month is a comfortable number for us.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you for the replies I know everyone has a different view, but when you look at everyone's comments you can fit what is most likely to fit your lifestyle :]


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

joannadawns said:


> Hi everyone, I'm purchasing a property near Lliria Valencia. I don't have a mortgage but I'm trying to plan how much I need to transfer for living costs, I want to transfer money in blocks rather than monthly so I can get the better transfer rate. I don't plan on eating out every day... could anyone give me an idea of how much I should budget each month. I know my house running cost like insurance, rates, etc Any advice would be helpful :]


We live quite nicely on our British Pension. Still take trips abroad and go out for a coffee most days. However, no unnecessary things like swimming pools, dishwashers, car, tumble driers. Buses are very cheap and available for us, so no need for car.


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Don't discount eating out.. You can get a menu del dia at lunch time for around 9.50€ that includes a starter, a main, a dessert, a drink (glass of wine, beer etc..) and a coffee! Happy days!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Beach buddy said:


> We live quite nicely on our British Pension. Still take trips abroad and go out for a coffee most days. However, no unnecessary things like swimming pools, dishwashers, car, tumble driers. Buses are very cheap and available for us, so no need for car.


Which reminds me, there are lots of discounts for retirees. The entrance for our local swimming pool is just €1. Most galleries and museums have a greatly reduced rate for seniors. The railway network, RENFE, offers big discounts (25-40%) with their Tarjeta Dorada. If you get a "TarjetaSetentaycinco" from the Junta de Andalucia, all bus fares are half price, and there are discounts on all sorts of goods and services. You just have to be resident and over 65.

Sorry Joanna if you are a youngster and none of this is relevant, but it might help others!


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Which reminds me, there are lots of discounts for retirees. The entrance for our local swimming pool is just €1. Most galleries and museums have a greatly reduced rate for seniors. The railway network, RENFE, offers big discounts (25-40%) with their Tarjeta Dorada. If you get a "TarjetaSetentaycinco" from the Junta de Andalucia, all bus fares are half price, and there are discounts on all sorts of goods and services. You just have to be resident and over 65.
> 
> Sorry Joanna if you are a youngster and none of this is relevant, but it might help others! [/QUOTE Sesentaycinco is the card(65).


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

pound to euro forecasts are scary for next few years arent they? I mean by 2021 this site expects the Euro to be worth more than the £ !!

http://poundf.co.uk/gbp-to-eur-forecast-pound-to-euro-2017-2018-2019


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andyviola said:


> pound to euro forecasts are scary for next few years arent they? I mean by 2021 this site expects the Euro to be worth more than the £ !!
> 
> http://poundf.co.uk/gbp-to-eur-forecast-pound-to-euro-2017-2018-2019


 Can't wait for my euro to go further in the UK!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can't wait for my euro to go further in the UK!


LOL making the odd purchase in UK still?

last 9 days have made 9 transfers of 25k to euro bank in spain.....slowly downwards but at least nit as bad as August and December when 1.11


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andyviola said:


> LOL making the odd purchase in UK still?
> 
> last 9 days have made 9 transfers of 25k to euro bank in spain.....slowly downwards but at least nit as bad as August and December when 1.11


I live and work in Spain so get paid in euros, but go back to the UK currently about 3 times a year to help look after my father, so yes, it would be nice to get a better a rate, like in the good old days


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I buy quite a lot of things from the UK. Although RRP prices are usually about the same, UK retailers often provide better discounts than Spanish ones.

Things which are usually significantly cheaper in the UK in my experience are, vehicle parts, specialist hobby items, tools, electronics, and anything which is "last year's model" of things which change yearly.

I have in the past even bought 4 brand new car tyres and had them shipped from the UK at a significant saving, even over "budget" retail prices in Spain.

So a GBP deterioration against the EUR would be great for me.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

andyviola said:


> pound to euro forecasts are scary for next few years arent they? I mean by 2021 this site expects the Euro to be worth more than the £ !!
> 
> http://poundf.co.uk/gbp-to-eur-forecast-pound-to-euro-2017-2018-2019


Always best to take "currency predictions" with a grain of salt. A few years back (admittedly before the referendum debacle) the pound could fetch between 1.40 and 1.60 euros. There were many voices then predicting the pound would go even higher, as the financial crisis was hitting Europe hard. People were even coming out with "Spain's economy is toast" and "property prices will never rise again".
More recently one of the Brexiteer arguments was that a weak pound would mean a rise in European tourism to the UK. Instead the opposite has happened.

Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

andyviola said:


> pound to euro forecasts are scary for next few years arent they? I mean by 2021 this site expects the Euro to be worth more than the £ !!
> 
> http://poundf.co.uk/gbp-to-eur-forecast-pound-to-euro-2017-2018-2019


When we were preparing to move from Prague to Spain eleven years ago the rate was £1 to 1.22 euros. We planned for parity, thinking that was unlikely, but when we arrived a few months later t was one for one. We had factored this drop in sterling into our planning so we weren't bothered.

It's probably best, if you are planning a move, to plan for a considerable fall in the exchange rate, even if it's temporary . If you come on a tight budget a small drop in the value of sterling can have an impact. There was an exodus of Brits in the bust years 2008 on. Property values fell, the £ depreciated...

I don't think that many Brits will be coming to Spain for a cheaper life in the future.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

It is still cheaper to live here than in the UK. For those who drink and smoke(not me)the savings are huge. What about that tap on the door and your Spanish neighbour has a bag of fruit or vegetables for you(doesnt happen much in England.)If you shop around in the local shops you can find food at good prices. Dont pay high prescription prices. I have found that even with the drop in currency it is still cheaper to live here than in England.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> So a GBP deterioration against the EUR would be great for me.


It's disastrous for us OAPs


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

andyviola said:


> pound to euro forecasts are scary for next few years arent they? I mean by 2021 this site expects the Euro to be worth more than the £ !!
> 
> http://poundf.co.uk/gbp-to-eur-forecast-pound-to-euro-2017-2018-2019


Don't know how they can predict so far ahead as currencies are subject to world influences. One said on Bloomerg yesterday that if Corbyn becomes PM he predicts the pound at .92 cents.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Beach buddy said:


> It is still cheaper to live here than in the UK. For those who drink and smoke(not me)the savings are huge. What about that tap on the door and your Spanish neighbour has a bag of fruit or vegetables for you(doesnt happen much in England.)If you shop around in the local shops you can find food at good prices. Dont pay high prescription prices. I have found that even with the drop in currency it is still cheaper to live here than in England.


Yes, me too. I don't smoke but I do like a couple of glasses of wine in the evening; that alone saves me €15 a week! For €6 I can have a couple of beers and tapas, cheap night out indeed. And so many things are free or incredibly cheap here that you would have to pay for in the UK - concerts, sports facilities, open-air cinema, fairs and festivals ... 

If and when sterling falls, I just spend less. No point in losing sleep over it.


----------

